# Favourite science websites, amazing facts, awesome videos and more effing great SCIENCE!



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2007)

Share your favourite scientific websites and pages here!
I've always loved this song and to find it animated has gladdened my heart....

www.privatehand.com/flash/elements.html


----------



## david dissadent (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.newscientist.com/


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.scitechdaily.com/#scitech

Top site.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 18, 2007)

www.badscience.net


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2007)

Space:

http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/ - So geeky it hurts. Dedicated to all things man-made in space. Fantastic forum, with lots of actual rocket scientists and NASA people posting. Get to know your SRB's from your SSSME's.

http://www.thespacereview.com/ - Updated every monday. Op-ed, interviews and reviews. Mostly concerned with manned spaceflight.

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/ - NasaTV streaming on the internet. When there's a shuttle flight, there's near 24/7 live coverage. Great for launches, spacewalks etc. Other times, you never know what might be on - presentations on Mars geology, hubble slideshows, astronaut interviews etc.

http://www.spacedaily.com/
http://spaceflightnow.com/

Good general-purpose space news sites, with wide coverage of astonomy, spaceflight, space buisiness etc.


----------



## lobster (Feb 18, 2007)

http://science.slashdot.org/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.britmycolsoc.org.uk/


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2007)

Should be a sticky innit


----------



## Loki (Feb 18, 2007)

Scientific American

http://www.sciam.com/


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.cclrc.ac.uk/

http://www.cern.ch/

http://www.fusion.org.uk/index.html

http://www.interactions.org/cms/

http://www.isis.rl.ac.uk/

http://superstringtheory.com/

http://physics.about.com/mbody.htm

http://www.royalsoc.ac.uk/

http://smalley.rice.edu/index.cfm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Should be a sticky innit


 
It has been from the moment I started this thread...the clue is the bit before the thread title that says 





> Sticky:


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Feb 19, 2007)

Dr Jon said:
			
		

> http://smalley.rice.edu/index.cfm



Excellent video of a lecture given by Prof. Smalley there (now back up after an absence of a year or so) - Columbia University - "Our Energy Challenge".

Puts all those techno-cornucopian wankfest notions that are so prevalent here into perspective.

When someone _that_ smart is telling us we're _that_ fucked, you'd think people might pay attention, eh?  

Here's mine:  http://dieoff.org/  (fleshes out some of what Rick Smalley is saying in Dr. Jon's link).

Can't see why this is a 'sticky'.   What's so special about _this_ thread?  This forum has remained mercifully free of the fucking things so far.  It's interfering with the process of natural thread selection, whereby good threads live and shit threads die.  'Tain't natural, I tells ya.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> It has been from the moment I started this thread...the clue is the bit before the thread title that says




Well when I posted that I wasn't seeing any Sticky label

it could be one of two things

A) my PC being wierd

B) I was pissed and didn't look properly


option B seems most likely


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 19, 2007)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> techno-cornucopian wankfest


----------



## chilango (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.rewilding.org/

http://www.twp.org/

http://www.earthfirstjournal.org/


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 20, 2007)

Astronomy Picture of the Day - wot is sez on the tin, really.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2007)

Journal devoted to the study of science fiction, worth a look....perhaps more appropriate in the book forum but hey


http://www.depauw.edu/sfs/covers/cov98.htm


----------



## ska invita (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome site pooling together the latest developments in:

Animal Machine Interface 
Artificial Life 
Asteroid Defense 
Biological Warfare 
Cloning 
Cryptography 
Energy 
Genetic Engineering 
Information Warfare 
MEMs 
Metacomputing 
Missile Defense 
Nanotechnology 
Neurotechnology 
Nuclear Proliferation 
Physics 
Satellites 
SETI 
Space Expansion 
Space Warfare 
Surveillance Technology 
Virtual Reality 

http://www.gyre.org/


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2008)

Dynamic periodic table

This is the great, amongst other cool things you can move the slider at the top to see which elements are in which state at a particular temperature. And all the elements are linked to their wiki entries, even crap elements like antimony and bismuth


----------



## Augie March (Feb 26, 2008)

*Encyclopedia of Life*

http://www.eol.org/

A mammoth undertaking to document every single one of the planet's species online.


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.earthweek.com/

Earthweek - A Diary of the Planet: News in Science, Health, Weather, Environment and Nature


----------



## longdog (Aug 5, 2008)

Coin shrinking with silly amounts of electrickery


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.visiblebody.com/start

great for anatomy. You can zoom into body parts, make different organ systems appear & dissappear, twist the body round.
 Try the demo on the head. The rest is free but you need to register.


----------



## Mooncat (Aug 9, 2009)

http://evilmadscientist.com/


----------



## teamB_macro (Aug 28, 2009)

http://sungazer.net/

http://hubblesite.org/

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/


----------



## Caecilian (Dec 30, 2009)

Sites for getting free academic papers:

Cogprints  Has a big selection of papers in all branches of the Cognitive Sciences- Psychology, AI, Linguistics, Philosophy of Mind, Neuroscience etc.

arXiv  Is a staggering huge archive of papers from Physics and the mathematical sciences.

The Santa Fe Institute  Is the leading centre for the study of complexity. Lots of valuable information here.

The Observer Web Is a site devoted to the theory of Autopoiesis. I don't go 100% with Autopoiesis, mind, but it is interesting. So what is Autopoiesis? Click on the link and find out...

BTW, this is my first post in urban75. Hello all.


----------



## Caecilian (Dec 30, 2009)

Some more academic links:

PhilSci Archive Is an archive of articles on the Philosophy of Science maintained by the University of Pittsburgh.

Journal of Biology  Prestigious peer reviewed journal- available free.

Theoretical Biology Links What it says. Extensive set of links for anyone interested in the foundations of Biology.


Some less academic links:

Paleomap Project  Great set of maps of the Earth as it used to be, including climatic maps.

Talkorigins  Resource for arguments against various forms of Creationism (Young Earth, ID etc). Of course if you try arguing against religious nutjobs in practice, you discover that they really aren't interested in evidence or rational discourse. Still, its a nice idea...

Amphibiaweb  Detailed stuff on all kinds of amphibians, with pictures. Includes information on the biology and lifestyle of the peak of vertebrate evolution- the Caecilian.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 30, 2009)

Caecilian said:


> <snip> BTW, this is my first post in urban75. Hello all.



Hiya mate, glad to see you made it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 7, 2010)

I just posted a thread about this, not having seen this sticky.



This is a brilliant site about the brain.

http://thebrain.mcgill.ca/flash/index_i.html


----------



## Dr Jon (May 20, 2010)

http://www.theastronomers.org/channels/


----------



## Macadamia (Jun 13, 2010)

Some of my favorite sights are:

<ed: spammy sites removed>


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 29, 2010)

Daily stories on latest papers:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 14, 2012)

Macadamia said:


> Misc web sight,- has lots of information on genetics.


Yikes, this site is full of dodgy borderline-racist poop.


----------



## dylans (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a really good site. Informative and funny and I like scientists who swear a lot

Shit You Didn't Know About Biology
http://sydkab.wordpress.com/


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 19, 2013)

A series of videos about the chemical elements, from the staff and postgrad students of Nottingham Uni's chemistry department. These are great and Prof. Martin Poliakoff seems quite a character;

http://www.periodicvideos.com/

The most reactive elements make the most spectacular videos, obviously, but even so I was surprised at just how violent the reaction of the caesium pellet with water was. The fluorine - no, I won't spoil it for you.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.physicsworld.com/ News website from the IOP (Institute of Physics)

http://www.sixtysymbols.com Physics and Astronomy Videos (same guy as periodicvideos in Meltingpots post above)

http://www.numberphile.com Mathematics Videos by the guy who does sixty symbols (same guy again)

http://www.test-tube.org.uk/ Biology Videos (same guy)

http://www.deepskyvideos.com/ Observational Astronomy Videos (same guy)

http://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics Physics Videos by a guy working at the Perimeter Institute for Theoretical Physics


----------



## Sputwang (Jul 6, 2013)

Macadamia's racist link on post #31 is still there.  Just in case someone wants to remove it.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 28, 2016)

Atomic Rockets - Very interesting site that takes a hard science fiction approach.

Atlas Of The Universe - Self-explanatory, very good for getting a sense of the universe's scale.

Rocketpunk Manifesto - A blog dealing with topics relating to the first link.

Centauri Dreams - Tracks current research on topics relating to space exploration and interstellar travel.

Bad Astronomy - Airs out myths and misconceptions in astronomy and related topics. Also has a blog.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 5, 2018)

The Global conciousness project.

bout 20 years ago i was watching late night bbc2`s open university, where I witnessed the A / B partical experiment and also an interesting experiment where minds concentrating on a random number generator( not random : no algorythm : just feeds back the movment/state of a sub atomic partical) altered the output.
These guys have placed Eggs(RNG`s) around the planet ... 70 of them to give supposed coverage. Make of it what you will



The Global Consciousness Project

check this out as well to balance out the OTT ideas

Long-running Global Consciousness Study results said to be significant


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll resurrect this thread with this interesting tweet


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2020)

And follow up with these beauts:











https://twitter.com/AvatarDomy/status/1282188143270273026


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2020)

You'd think all the water would drain away


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 9, 2020)

Found this amusing this morning.



> While current approaches tend to focus on separating livestock from wild carnivores, for instance through fencing or lethal control, this is not always possible or desirable. Alternative and effective non-lethal tools that protect both large carnivores and livelihoods  are urgently needed.
> 
> In a new study we describe how painting eyes on the backsides of livestock can protect them from attack


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Jay Park (Aug 13, 2020)

editor said:


>




someone’s buried Dad


----------



## petee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Jay Park (Aug 22, 2020)

petee said:


>




Hurricane alley is it?


----------



## Ponyutd (Aug 22, 2020)

We tested this page and blocked content that comes from potentially dangerous or suspicious sites. Allow this content only if you're sure it comes from safe sites.


----------



## Mation (Nov 22, 2020)

Plants are hiding from us 









						Plant evolves to become less visible to humans
					

A plant used in traditional Chinese medicine has evolved to become less visible to humans, new research shows.




					phys.org
				










> Scientists found that Fritillaria delavayi plants, which live on rocky slopes of China's Hengduan mountains, match their backgrounds most closely in areas where they are heavily harvested.
> 
> This suggests humans are "driving" evolution of this species into new colour forms because better-camouflaged plants have a higher chance of survival.


----------



## Mation (Nov 22, 2020)

(I should add that I'm aware that it's that the better camouflaged plants are more likely to survive, rather than that there's a plant-based intelligent drive to hide.)


----------



## 2hats (Nov 22, 2020)

petee said:


>



Nope.


In fact, so far...


----------



## HAL9000 (Jan 9, 2021)

kids video about  Van der Waals force


----------



## HAL9000 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 10, 2021)

Mation said:


> Plants are hiding from us


It's when the triffids do that we need to start worrying.


----------



## HAL9000 (Jan 10, 2021)

Another video featuring  Van der Waals force.



The video talks about N95 masks, N95 is an American Standard.   European equivalent is FFP2






						FFP standards - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 23, 2021)

Really interesting article about chalk, of all things:

Rock of ages: how chalk made England | Geology | The Guardian


----------



## yield (Feb 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Really interesting article about chalk, of all things:
> 
> Rock of ages: how chalk made England | Geology | The Guardian





> The study of chalk is what is sometimes termed “soft rock” geology. Soft rock experts study “sedimentary rocks such as sandstones and limestones, while their “hard rock” counterparts work on the tough igneous and metamorphic rocks such as granites and slates. The categories aren’t perfect, but the jargon sticks. Rivalry sometimes ensues.
> 
> I once met a retired sedimentary geologist who argued that “soft rock men” are always the more thoughtful. It came, he mused, from thinking about the formation of sedimentary rocks. One rock unit formed from the quiet accretion of layers of sediment over many millions of years. The slow, slow formation of worlds. And what about hard rock geologists? I asked him. “Hard rock men are all bastards,” he said.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

The ongoing journey of the the Voyagers:





> "Our original goal was to determine with a very high precision which stars the Voyagers might one day closely encounter using the at the time newly released Gaia catalog of stars," Oberg said during his presentation. So he and his co-author began by tracing the Voyagers' journeys to date and projecting their trajectories out into the future.
> 
> But don't get excited for any upcoming milestones. Not until about 20,000 years from now will the Voyagers pass through the Oort cloud — the shell of comets and icy rubble that orbits the sun at a distance of up to 100,000 astronomical units, or 100,000 times the average Earth-sun distance — finally waving goodbye to its solar system of origin.
> 
> ...











						Scientists' predictions for the long-term future of the Voyager Golden Records will blow your mind
					

Buckle up, everyone, and let's take a ride on a universe-size time machine.




					www.space.com


----------



## dessiato (Feb 24, 2021)

Great thread. I've hours of reading/watching/learning ahead of me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 24, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Great thread. I've hours of reading/watching/learning ahead of me.


Don't forget to post any random isolated things on the thread I started to drive up traffic in the science forum.









						The lonely science post thread
					

Post up random and unconnected science stuff here.  This pleased me the other day - a teacher has installed a solar system in the corridor of his school.  Every corridor should have one.    Video of it in the tweet below.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Pretty amazing


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

And from the same person


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

We're half human/half microbe!






						Here's How Many Cells in Your Body Aren't Actually Human
					

If you've ever read anything about the colonies of bacteria that live on and inside you, you'll no doubt have come across the neat little 'fact' that microbial cells outnumber human cells in your body by a ratio of around 10:1.




					www.sciencealert.com


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Open a can with a sharpie!


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

An interesting video about sinkholes


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2021)

What dark arts is this?!!!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 14, 2021)

Trigonometry.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 13, 2021)

9 minute audio

How a worm helped explain human development 



> Sydney Brenner was searching for a model animal to help him tease out the genes involved in human behaviour and human development from egg to adult. Brenner chose a tiny nematode worm called caenorhabditis elegans (c.elegans for short), whose biological clockwork can be observed in real time under a microscope through its transparent skin. The worm has since been at the heart of all sorts of discoveries about how our bodies work and fail











						Witness History - How a worm helped explain human development - BBC Sounds
					

The nematode worm c. elegans has enabled all sorts of discoveries about human biology




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




One bit of triva, Columbia space shuttle broke up in the searing heat of re-entry into the Earth's atmosphere on 1 February killing all seven of its crew.   But the worms survived



			BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Worms survived Columbia disaster


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't know if it's been posted here before, but I discovered Sean Carroll's Mindscape podcast recently. Best science podcast I've found. In-depth 90-minute interviews with figures from a range of subjects, and the quality of his guests is magnificent - Roger Penrose, Antonio Damasio, Leonard Susskind, and many many others. He had me with Penrose, but I've yet to listen to a dud one yet. 

Sean Carroll’s Mindscape Podcast – Sean Carroll


----------



## HAL9000 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Earth and the Moon seen from 1.4 billion kilometres away through the rings of Saturn by the Cassini spacecraft.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2021)

Cleaned up Apollo photos

























						This Guy Remastered Photos of Earth Shot by Apollo Astronauts
					

Philosopher Toby Ord remastered film scans of Earth photos captured by Apollo astronauts. The results are stunning.




					petapixel.com


----------



## HAL9000 (Aug 22, 2021)

Calculating pi using darts..


----------



## Epona (Aug 23, 2021)

editor said:


> What dark arts is this?!!!




Isn't that really quite similar to how they worked out how far the moon was from the earth?  And other things that we can see in the sky too?


----------



## 2hats (Aug 23, 2021)

HAL9000 said:


> Calculating pi using darts..


Monte Carlo method (essentially).


Epona said:


> Isn't that really quite similar to how they worked out how far the moon was from the earth?  And other things that we can see in the sky too?


Related. Just basic geometry/trigonometry really.  Likewise - calculating interstellar distances to neighbouring stars via parallax.


----------



## HAL9000 (Aug 23, 2021)

There's a lot maths in this video, and watching a video with a lot of maths is not my idea of fun.    But I thought what was interesting, Ludolph van Ceulen spent 25 years calculating pi to 35 decimal places .   Then Isaac Newton came up with a new method for calculating pi, reducing the time to achieve similar performance from years to days.


----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 9, 2021)

Excellent video explaining how lifts work and why they're safe


----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 15, 2021)

Concrete suitable for rocket launch pads, Grady Hillhouse really really likes concrete


----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Oct 21, 2021)

HAL9000 said:


>




This is great - only 4 mins in and a serious amount of molecular biology basically covered, then it gets more fascinating.


----------



## HAL9000 (Dec 2, 2021)

very short video, scale of the milky way


----------



## HAL9000 (Dec 3, 2021)

Worst collision in the history of space flight
					

In June 1997, astronauts on the Russian space station Mir faced disaster after the worst collision in the history of manned space flight.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Dec 14, 2021)

Just wow!

Deepest ever images of Milky Way show stars moving around supermassive black hole


----------



## gosub (Dec 18, 2021)

This Footage From The First-Ever Probe to Touch The Sun Will Leave You Speechless
					

Many science fans were freaking out this week when NASA confirmed that its Parker Solar Probe had become the first spacecraft ever to 'touch the Sun' back in April.




					www.sciencealert.com


----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 29, 2022)

Rather long pod cast about crisper cas9, around 40 minutes (with some adverts, but you can just turn the sound down for those bits   )









						How CRISPR-Cas9 gene editing is transforming healthcare and agriculture, a decade after its discovery
					

Our podcast on the science and technology making the news. This week, we speak to Jennifer Doudna, the Nobel laureate who pioneered the revolutionary tool




					www.economist.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 19, 2022)

All living brown bears are part polar bear! 🐻🐻‍❄️

100,000-year-old polar bear genome reveals ancient hybridization with brown bears 



> An analysis of ancient DNA from a 100,000-year-old polar bear has revealed that extensive hybridization between polar bears and brown bears occurred during the last warm interglacial period in the Pleistocene, leaving a surprising amount of polar bear ancestry in the genomes of all living brown bears.


----------



## HAL9000 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## HAL9000 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## HAL9000 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## HAL9000 (Aug 27, 2022)

How Nuclear Weapon Treaties Led To The Discovery That Thunderstorms Produce Antimatter!
					

NASA released a really cool piece of science this week. The story starts with the nuclear arms reduction treaties signed in the 1960’s between the U.S. and Russia. This was back in the middle of the cold war, and neither side trusted the other. Probably for good reason. So how could we be sure...




					blogs.agu.org
				






> When the positron hit, it annihilated itself and produced gamma rays. This set off the detector on the telescope! Even though the thunderstorm was out of sight.


----------



## gosub (Oct 3, 2022)

Extinct Human Genomes Studies Win Nobel Prize for Medicine 2022 | Quanta Magazine
					

Svante Pääbo has been awarded the 2022 Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine for studying our extinct ancestors’ DNA.




					www.quantamagazine.org


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 6, 2022)

My new favourite maths people, 3Blue1Brown. Phenomenally beautiful visual explanations and proofs. 

Here's one dealing with the Basel problem. 



And here's another explaining quaternions, which is a truly magnificent journey through different dimensions.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 6, 2022)

More maths. Numberphile is great.

Tony Padilla has a great knack of explaining things. 'If you tried to store all that information inside your head, it would collapse into a black hole.' 

Meet TREE(3).


----------



## Knotted (Nov 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus I would recommend Burkard Polster aka Mathologer as my favourite maths youtuber. He reaches those parts that get neglected in degree courses and he's a great educator.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 10, 2022)

Knotted said:


> littlebabyjesus I would recommend Burkard Polster aka Mathologer as my favourite maths youtuber. He reaches those parts that get neglected in degree courses and he's a great educator.


Just watched his latest one on Pythagoras twisted squares. I love that he started off simple with a bunch of stuff I was familiar with then swerved off very naturally into things I didn't know, and it had me wondering why I didn't know them because they were still pretty simple at heart.

He's great. He assumes that we're all just as satisfied with the pure mathsiness of it all as he clearly is. With me, this is a very safe assumption. I normally don't want to know what it is useful for.


----------



## Knotted (Nov 11, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Just watched his latest one on Pythagoras twisted squares. I love that he started off simple with a bunch of stuff I was familiar with then swerved off very naturally into things I didn't know, and it had me wondering why I didn't know them because they were still pretty simple at heart.
> 
> He's great. He assumes that we're all just as satisfied with the pure mathsiness of it all as he clearly is. With me, this is a very safe assumption. I normally don't want to know what it is useful for.



That's pretty typical. He starts off fairly basic and goes into some quite to very difficult territory eg. he did a video about partition theory which is a particularly nortorious head fuck of a topic. But he approaches it all with an infectious enthusiasm.

For something completely different try Victoria Hart vihart. She's a sort of creative mathematician/muscian/general musings on life. Think maths as an artform. She doesn't post very often nowadays though.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 11, 2022)

Hannah Fry is my go to scientist/mathematician of choice and is my choice of dinner date.
I have just finished Hello World; brilliant, Hello World - Hannah Fry

A link from her prog The Secret Genius of Modern Life that was on last night https://connect.open.ac.uk/science-technology-engineering-and-maths/the-secret-genius-of-modern-life


----------



## Indeliblelink (Nov 12, 2022)

Inside the Great Pyramid | Giza Project
					

This is the interior three chambers of Khufu Pyramid, also known as the Great Pyramid, on the Giza Plateau. The pyramid interior includes the King's, Queen's, and subterranean chambers as well as the initial excavation tunnel.  Credits:  This tour was created on-site by the following people...




					giza.mused.org


----------



## 8ball (Nov 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Hannah Fry is my go to scientist/mathematician of choice and is my choice of dinner date.
> I have just finished Hello World; brilliant, Hello World - Hannah Fry
> 
> A link from her prog The Secret Genius of Modern Life that was on last night https://connect.open.ac.uk/science-technology-engineering-and-maths/the-secret-genius-of-modern-life



I find Hannah Fry very personable, but her take on maths, it’s place in society and its relation to technology and culture feels very “1999 Blairite propaganda” to me.

Instrumental, managerialist, sleek in presentation but kind of dead on the inside.


----------

